# Craigs List Horse. "save from slaughter house?"



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

I've seen this "sceem" there trying to scare you into buying. Mostlikly you will see the same ad a month from now. If it is true it's sad but you will just have to let it go.


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

I think it's in poor taste for a seller to say something like that. I'm fine with their choice to send their house to auction, but to play on it to drag people in just makes you seem... untrustworthy. I would not be concerned. Look for a horse that meets your criteria, there are lots of good horses out there.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BlondieHorseChic (May 6, 2011)

Thanks.
Know any good geldings in NC/SC area?


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

BlondieHorseChic said:


> Thanks.
> Know any good geldings in NC/SC area?


Id do but he isn't for sale.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

This type of thing is used for horses, dogs, etc. 
Save the horse from going to slaughter, save the dog from going to the pound, buy it by this day or its gone.
Just a sales gimic. Don't fall for it


----------



## Lonannuniel (Jun 13, 2008)

the moment i see the words ' going to slaughter' or any variant, my respect and trust in said person shoots down to zero. I want to buy a horse from someone who CARES where the horse goes, because if they don't, who knows what else they don't care about. If they need a sob story to sell their horse, there's a reason. I wouldn't even bother.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Yep, anyone who is going to take a horse to auction generally won't announce it to the world.

These folks prey on the naive and good hearted. Their horses tend to have something wrong with them either physically or mentally, and the, 'buy it now or it goes to slaughter!' line can usually pull in someone who thinks with their heart instead of their head.

Run away. Run away FAST.


----------



## BlondieHorseChic (May 6, 2011)

THANKS!!!! i don't feel bad anymore. it makes sense what all of a yall are saying.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

BlondieHorseChic said:


> Thanks.
> Know any good geldings in NC/SC area?


I know of a good deal of them ... what are you looking for? BTW, there is a sale tomorrow night across the border in GA. I know a few dealers who bring some nice horses there.

BTW, I saw that same ad recently in the Greenville edition.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

The auctions are open to the general public. They are great places to shop as one gets to see many horses during the course of the day in one place, rather than running all over the country looking at one or two. A kill buyer doesn't buy just any horse. He has to be able to make money on it as he will likely be feeding it for a while. Horses don't go directly from auction to the kill plant. Most kill buyers will sell a horse privately as long as he makes a more money that what the market pays.


----------



## BlondieHorseChic (May 6, 2011)

Gelding
15-16.3 hh
needs to be able to jump
age 5-9
MUST be healthy
fairly good conformation. would like color (app, paint, but if the horse is great and has no color i would be just as happy.)
fairly calm no higher then 5 (0 being deadbroke/bombproof. 10 being crazy/dangerous)
NC/SC border. (GA 2 far)
$o-$2000 (MIGHT go higher for PERFECT horse)
Thanks!


----------



## BlondieHorseChic (May 6, 2011)

My last post (the one about my desired horse) was directed more towards iridehorses.
Btw, how do you list your horses in your "barn"? (new and cant figure it out)


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

Blondie are you looking for more of a Project horse, i know someone with a pretty little buckskin gelding, who acts slightly studdish and they are only wanting 200$ for him.

we also have a little 4 year old Bay Registered paint we may be willing to sell, i'd have to talk to my mom about it. but we have discussed selling her, due to my sister not riding her.

i can keep looking, i also know a guy here that raises and breeds registered paints and he always puts out VERY well trained horses, i can also get his contact info if you are itnerested.


----------



## BlondieHorseChic (May 6, 2011)

Sure. (bout the contact info) Into geldings though. what part of my description sounds like a project horse? not really into those unless its something simple, which its usually not.


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

not suggesting you did, but you didn't specify that you didn't so i thought i would ask before i suggested horses that needed a little work. i'll see if i can get the guy's info with the nice horses.


----------



## BlondieHorseChic (May 6, 2011)

o! ok. thanks. do you know generally where he is located?


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

Here in NC, i'd say around Vale. but i don't know exactly.


----------



## BlondieHorseChic (May 6, 2011)

ok. thanks.


----------



## dustycowgirl81 (Apr 29, 2011)

Was that ad by the actual owner of the horse, or by someone who was trying to save it? I know here in WA, there are kill buyers that ship off horses on certian dates by people that drop them off, or horses that are a no sale at the auction houses. 
Theres people that after the auctions try to find homes for the horses before the shipping dates that use phrases like that because theyre true. May be a complete differant situation but there may be other groups that do the same elsewhere and are trying to help rather then hurt.


----------



## BlondieHorseChic (May 6, 2011)

Scoffing to the ad the owner was not the one posting it. But I'm not really sure.


----------



## savannab (May 22, 2011)

thats sad as i read it i cried but u shudnt let that make u sad


----------



## BlondieHorseChic (May 6, 2011)

4got to spell check my last post, I ment according to the ad the person posting it was not the owner. But it gave the owners contact info.


----------



## Kashmere (Nov 30, 2009)

Lonannuniel said:


> the moment i see the words ' going to slaughter' or any variant, my respect and trust in said person shoots down to zero. I want to buy a horse from someone who CARES where the horse goes, because if they don't, who knows what else they don't care about. If they need a sob story to sell their horse, there's a reason. I wouldn't even bother.


You said that beautifull!
Fully agreed..

Don't believe it..


----------



## BlondieHorseChic (May 6, 2011)

Thanks everyone!!


----------

